# AQHA buckskin mare!



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

this is Dooly a 5 year old AQHA, she stands 15.1hh sorry the pictures are not the best, but i hope you can get something from them.
thanks!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

She is lovely to look at - but to get anything beyond that (ie true critique of her conformation ) you are going to have to take/post different pictures.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pics a bit dark but from what i can judge in those photos, she's a bit long in the back, long pasterns that rest at a sharp angle and her neck looks long as well (but that could just be the way she's standing). Also slightly sickle-hocked in the back legs.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

here, i think this is a better picture of dooly. i hope it is anyway.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think her neck or back is too long but her neck,and throat latch are thick. Can't tell if she is sickle hocked since she is not squared up. Weight is a little heavy but I prefer that to too thin. She has a relaxed look to her. She could use some muscle.

Just my 2¢


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks you, she was only started this summer, but came up lame so has not bin worked much and before i got her she was nothing but a pasture horse. her throte latch isnT all that thick i think its the winter fuzz, i will post a summer pic


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

here is a summer pic showing her neck


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Uhm....if she goes missing, don't send the cops to question me!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

ha ha... um... ok i will send them the other direction for sure!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I like a lot about her and I agree with another poster; her neck is fine....she's just out of condition and has a bunch of hair, that will account for what LOOKS like as a shorter neck. I'd like to see her fitted up and in a slick coat again for a fair confo analysis.


----------



## Janni9 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree too she has a nice neck and back, front legs are nice and straight, nice long pasterns. I guess b/c I love dun, buckskins, and palominos.


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

shes puuuuurty!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

This is what I see from the pictures....

-Longer back
-Smaller hip
-Shorter Neck
-Her pasterns are a little too long for my liking. 
-Decent slope to her shoulder
-She looks pretty level
-I personally would like to see her hocks set a smidge lower. 

That is all I can really give you by the photos you provided. She is a cue little horse though


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The OP is banned guys...


----------

